# santa clause



## anj2006 (Dec 19, 2015)

Found this doing the garden last year. Any info on it would be great.  It seams to be made of porcelain it has two sides one side the face is blue. Held to the light it is very transparent.  It probably  had a hat but not sure. Any info on it??? Thanks. Ditch


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## anj2006 (Dec 22, 2015)

Anyone out there???


----------



## Nevadabottles (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't think anyone knows, my best guess is that it could be part of a necklace or a figure for decoration.


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 22, 2015)

It almost looks like it had a cork in the end?? I thought maybe a stopper, but then it looks to big to be that, if it still had the cork.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 23, 2015)

Looks like an ornament that has lost its paint


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 23, 2015)

Maybe?


----------



## johnmhamilton (Jan 8, 2016)

I've found several broken pieces like that and have always assumed that they were Christmas decorations.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 8, 2016)

I found it tilling my garden. I assumed it was an ornament,  but was not sure??? If i can ask do you have any clue to the date of the area you where digging??? Thanks, ditch


----------



## johnmhamilton (Jan 8, 2016)

I found them in a creek that produces artifacts from colonial to modern times.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 8, 2016)

Man could not get a broader range could i?? My house is from 1885, have been finding stuff around here for years!!  I have dug two of the three privys   i have located on the property,  with some nice results! The wife wont let me dig the third because of its location,,  but,, SHE HAS A BIG SURPRISE COMING IN SPRING!!!!!!!!! Lol.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 8, 2016)

I am thinking the two faced santa dates to the 20's or 30's?


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 8, 2016)

Reason being is the stuff i have found around it, but was wrong before!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 8, 2016)

If she's against it I hope something that wows her makes say...DIG ANOTHER ONE!!!!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 8, 2016)

ABSOLUTELY!!!  Had her on a few digs, she likes getting dirty!  She is wowed when she finds marbles !! If only it was that easy! What ever works for her i guess? She wants to find some sulfides, she has none of them yet.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that's a Christmas decoration, broken off where the metal topper would have gone in.  And I'd agree with your estimate of 20's-30's, doesn't look much more modern than that.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks i appreciate the response.  I think thats my conclusion to. It is pretty neat thoug.


----------

